# Late report, as always



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Been fishing bob sykes lately and have had a little luck with the reds. Crazyfire caught the biggest white trout I've ever seen on the first trip and I caught a decent bull. On my second trip I caught another bull, an almost slot red at 27 1/4! Some white trout, blues, and a ton of pig fish. I have a pic of the trout and one of the bulls.....i'll post as soon as my g/f gives me my camera back.


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

Yea pig fish seem to be the going thing out there right now. I won't even think about throwing out a Gulp shrimp because of the little F'ers. They just tear it up. They make good cut bait though. I caught a ginormous red last weekend on cut pig fish. We broke 2 peir nets trying to get the red up on the bridge. I finally cut the line so we didn't kill him. I am guessing 40+ inches. I have seen quite a few reds caught out there lately, some white trout and a couple of blues and black drum.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Konz, 

I make a point of reading your reports. It really seems like yall have a lot of fun on the bridge. Just a question, if you don't mind, How many are in the bunch or brotherhood, that you fish with?It would seem there is a sizeable group, I just have wondered how many is in it?

Another, nice report, by the way.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

We always have a good time Garbo, even if we don't catch anything! The amount of people differs from time to time, but the people I usually fish with are Crazyfire and his dad, Yankee, Yankee 2, (father and son),surfstryker, and of course my g/f. Every now and then there are a few more folks thrown in. Come to think of it, I met all these guys fishing. I met Yankee the night I caught my first red, crazyfire and his dad shark fishing from shore, and surfstryker out on the T pier fishing for shark.

All are good people with a bunch of fishing knowledge.


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

yea i wanna see the pic of that white trout....BEAST. hopefully we can hit the bridge this weekend and land a nice red...either that...or just kill 500 pig fish. either way...lines are in the water.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Ive been layin low a couple o weeks, but I will catch up to you guys soon. Sounds like yall been havin fun.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey, Pigfish taste pretty good just not a lot of meat on them. They make excellent bait for offshore too. I would love to have alive well full of them when I head out next time. Hopefully they will move to the Pickens Pier so I can load up with them on the way out.


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

ive been hearing that alot lately...i always thought they were just trash fish...but everyone i have talked to says they have eaten them and they dont taste bad...maybe ill try it.


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Why did she take the camera away from you Konz? oke


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey, she had a trip to go see family.......the "other" pics are on my phone thank you!


----------



## liam (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks for the report Ray.Pity about the fish being a tad big.I was out there last week ,and caught a bunch of small trout/ pig/ pins/ and one blue.The black drum should be starting to bite more frequent soon.Hope to see you out there onre day.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm sure you will Liam, I've been fishing Bobs more frequently now. I think I'll be heading out that way on Friday night. Maybe I'll see ya out there.


----------



## lil_fisherman (Sep 30, 2007)

hey konz, friday was last night, you cant sleep in all that much, where's the report? my freezers empty, the fryer's cryin, and i'm hungry man...need to know what i'll need monday night.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh man, I went out to the T pier thinking I'd hook into a bull or two but it didn't happen. The g/f got cold and we had to head in a little early. All I ended up catching was some ground mullet and a white trout.


----------

